# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  codice ateco 74878

## iarone

Buongiorno, Vi risulta a Voi che con questo codice attività non siano applicabili ne gli studi ne i parametri?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì. Almeno fino all'anno 2005 (Unico 06).
Ricordo però che nel dicembre del 2005 occorreva presentare il questionario proprio per questo codice attività; probabile, quindi, che dall'Unico 07 le attività comprese in questo codice saranno assoggettate agli studi. 
ciao

----------


## marco.M

Sì fino al 2005 no studi di settore e no parametri.
Ho letto, invece, che tra i nuovi studi di settore approvati rientra anche questo codice di attività

----------


## marco.M

A chi interessa ancora questo quesito, dal 2006 questo codice ATECO risulta essere soggetto agli Studi di settore. Sul sito dell'Ade ci sono già le bozze
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Grazie. 
buon lavoro   

> A chi interessa ancora questo quesito, dal 2006 questo codice ATECO risulta essere soggetto agli Studi di settore. Sul sito dell'Ade ci sono già le bozze
> Ciao

----------

